# Safety Charles Godfrey out for season with ruptured Achilles



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...arles-godfrey-out-for-year-with-torn-achilles

We signed Robert Lester off the practice squad, but we need to do something else. Norman has a bruised thigh, Thomas is undergoing the concussion protocol and Mikiell is questionable with an ankle.

Not like the secondary wasn't already a huge issue for us either. Now we can't even find enough warm bodies to line up back there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...panthers-secondary-starting.html#.UjtVvz-GddE

We're bringing back Drayton Florence. Thomas looks probable. D.J Moore is out (MCL Sprain). Looks lik neither Norman (MCL) or Mikell(Ankle) are likely. 

It is possible that Robert Lester could go from the practice squad to starting. In fact that seems likely, because I get the impression that Mikell is out.


----------

